

Gmail lab feature 'Mouse Gestures' no more? - umangd

I am not able to use the mouse gestures lab feature in gmail. When I looked into Settings -&#62; Labs, It wasnt even there! Did Google just kill it? I have been using it for years now and cant imagine why they'd do so! Anyone else also facing this issue?
======
david1
Here is my chrome extension to replace old feature. Try it, first release is
out. Any advice and comments are welcome!

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aaokajckoheafemlmj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aaokajckoheafemlmjacklidohljgkgo)

~~~
Ajundi
ops sorry didn't see you already posted the link thanks a lot for making it :D

------
sarathts
Google Labs: Bring back Gmail Mouse Gestures
[http://www.change.org/petitions/google-labs-bring-back-
gmail...](http://www.change.org/petitions/google-labs-bring-back-gmail-mouse-
gestures?share_id=tXzbfvldvq&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=twitter)

------
mcleaver
They did! Please sign the petition to get the ouse gestures back!
[http://www.change.org/petitions/google-labs-bring-back-
gmail...](http://www.change.org/petitions/google-labs-bring-back-gmail-mouse-
gestures#)

------
umangd
just found out that gmail has retired the lab feature, along with many others.
That's really sad. [http://gmailblog.blogspot.in/2012/05/say-hello-or-ola-or-
hal...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.in/2012/05/say-hello-or-ola-or-halo-or-
salam-to.html)

~~~
epikur
There appears to be a number of chrome extensions that support gestures, so
perhaps you can find or configure one that works similarly ("Pig Toolbox," for
example). Or learn the Gmail keyboard shortcuts.

------
Ajundi
mouse gestures is now a chrome add-on :D
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aaokajckoheafemlmj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aaokajckoheafemlmjacklidohljgkgo/)

------
teppichfliese
what a shame, i really loved mouse gestures in gmail :(

